# Windows 7 Deals Rile Vista Users



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

""Those suckers that bought Vista Ultimate, myself included, are screwed," said yet another commenter. "There isn't a chance in hell that I am paying $219 for what should really be Vista SP2. We were promised 'extras' which we never got, now we are being excluded from the pre-order special. Anyway even at $49, it is still too much to pay."

The extras that commenter mentioned refer to "Ultimate Extras," one of the main features Microsoft cited in the months leading up to the 2007 release of Vista Ultimate to distinguish the operating system from its lower-priced siblings. According to Microsoft's marketing, Extras were to be "cutting-edge programs, innovative services and unique publications" that would be regularly offered only to users of Vista's highest-priced edition."
http://www.pcworld.com/article/167875/windows_7_deals_rile_vista_users.html?tk=nl_ptx_h_crawl

So what extras have you received?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

RootbeaR said:


> So what extras have you received?


Dream Scenes. Possibly something else.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Elvandil said:


> Dream Scenes.


No time for dreaming here.



Elvandil said:


> Possibly something else.


----------

